# I.B.C. Root Beer Co. / St. Louis, Mo



## bottle-bud (Mar 24, 2019)

I.B.C. Root Beer is now 100 years old. The Independent Breweries Company of St. Louis, Missouri developed a formula for root beer in 1919 that is still being produced today. There is plenty of documentation on the internet that will tell the history of I.B.C., so I will be very brief in the history.
The following paragraph from anewspaper article notes who was part of The Independent Breweries in 1919;






Root Beer was a popular drink with the onset of prohibition and I.B.C. developed their own brand. This next ad says IBC was “Put in RegularBeer Bottles”. This only makes sense as I am sure each brewery had tons of empty beer bottles to use.





This 1924 ad is for a drink called Mate, even though the top of the ad reads Mateo. A paper label was probably used for Mate and I sure would like to find one as well as any other early IBC flavors.





This 1927 ad shows the flavors that were available at the time. 





Now to share my collection of I.B.C. bottles.
First up is a 6-ounce IBC Products bottle dated 1927.
Next is an acl IBC products bottle dated 1946 and an IBC Beverages bottle dated 1942.  Distinctively different in size but both labeled 7-ounce.  

 


A pair of 12-ounce size bottles. An aqua glass, Root Beer dated 1942, and a clear glass, IBC Beverages dated 1944.

 


Next two quarts, a Hi-Ball Lemon Soda and a Sparkling Beverages, both dated 1947.

 


Two 10-ounce bottles, a 1952 Lemon Soda and a 1963 Root Beer.

 


Ok, moving on up to a 16-ounce size, a 1966 three color Twist and a 1979 Root Beer.

 


Finally, two paper label versions, a 1976 returnable Sugar Free and a 1978 one-way Sugar Free. Both bottles having a 12-ounce capacity.


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice collection of I.B.C and associated bottles!


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 25, 2019)

Very nice! I don't think I ever tried IBC root Beer. lol


----------



## bottle-bud (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks shotdwn and iggy. IBC was quite popular around the St. Louis area for a number of years. I have had many IBC root beers in my day. Actually pretty good.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 25, 2019)

Iggy you should. I love it and think it's among the best RB out there.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 26, 2019)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Iggy you should. I love it and think it's among the best RB out there.



I also love I.B.C. Root Beer. It is cool that it is still bottled in glass. I believe that soda bottled in glass has a better taste.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for the education. Down here in Texas all I ever see is the NDNR bottles from the 70's.


----------

